# iPod Touch cases?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am looking for a few cases for my iPod touch. Belkin has some you can order, but I dont like what they have to offer. I like the Griffin ones, but they dont have prices or a ship date on there products yet. Any other company I should be checking out that sells good cases for the iPod Touch?

thanks


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Yeah, I've noticed a lack of good cases for the touch as well. Right now I am using the case that came with the 3G 15GB iPod way back in the day. It fits, but its a little loose in there. I'm holding out until a good case comes along.

Trev


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

Might just be me but I think iPod cases are a waste of money. I've owned an iSkin and one other for my nano and found that they cause more scratches or bulk up the ipod. I am using my touch bare and have no worries about scratching the back. It's a mental hurdle I have learned to overcome after having owned several iPods in the past. iPod cases are like bottled water... a waste of money.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I dont care about scratching the back either, but I would like a screen protector. My stuff gets throne around alot in my motorcycle tank bag, pockets, etc, so some extra protection is a must, I carry it around in the box right now. Griffin has some nice cases, just not for sale yet.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I left the clear plastic wrapping the Touch came in on (just over the screen). I cut it off at the bottom of the screen, above the home button as well as around the edges of the screen. I did not peel off the wrapper, but left it adhered as it came. Works well as a screen protector and no bubbles.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I ordered a case from marware, just a rubber casing, nothing fancy, but should hold me over till the good cases become available. It comes with a screen protector as well.

Sport Grip™ for iPod touch

I bought the black one.


----------



## Gamalen (Sep 7, 2007)

I found sort of a solution. Futureshop / Staples will sometimes sell screen protectors for either a pocket PC or Palm devices. You can can a pack of 12 screen protectors on sale usually for about $15. You can use it to cover the front (with some modification) and to the back. 
It's a bit ghetto, but at least it protects it from scracthes.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, I am down to the Apple store yorkdale, and what a disappointment, they didn't have any! Not only that, but during a school+work day (PA day for me) the geniuses were stacked until 3:30! Thats an hour and a half that I have to wait here!


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

oh, that happened to me too down at eaton's centre. it was during the day, thinking everyone would be at work/school...and yet, i tried to get an appointment, and they were fulling booked until 8:45PM. it was ridiculous.

but as for a case...i was thinking about just getting a skin to prevent it from getting scratched, for now.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Just wondering if the iPod Touch protective _case_ availability has improved since the last posting on this thread.

I respect some posters' choice to not have a case, or use the plastic film, but it's apparent to us that a case is necessary here.
Something slim, but that would hold the Touch, the earbuds, and the charge/connector would be perfect.

Anyone have any tips?


.


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a zCover one it is quite nice.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Agent18 EcoShield for iPod touch

Probably the best case for the iPod touch...


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

I have this one and it is awsome. Also holds your earbuds in place.

http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0926INGFS10094038&catid=25953&logon=&langid=EN#


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for the tips!
:clap: 



.


----------

